
Access to what type of data would you like to have? - cyklotrial
If you could have access to any reasonable and lawful data, that could give an market advantage to your company, what type of them you would like to have?
======
malux85
Historical counts of views on youtube videos - given video id=XXXXX then show
me daily counts from start of year until now

Live shipping data (where ships are, what they're carrying)

A list of all Stadiums and Large venues (e.g. for music concerts) for every
town in the world.

~~~
cyklotrial
Thank you malux85. Your ideas are very interesting. What about analytical data
(besides youtubes videos)? Anything from governments?

~~~
malux85
High resolution disposable income data (maybe from census?) then we can
overlay it with restaurants and find optimal locations to build?

Actually Census data API for all government data globally, that would be cool!

What about a single query able list of campaign promises, that might be
interesting to NLP on.

Why the focus on government? Thats boring - lets scrape some science data -
Astronomy, BioScience or Computational Chemistry, much more interesting ;)

~~~
cyklotrial
Right now there is no focus on anything specific. I'm trying to find out what
might be useful for business ;)

